# Help with new light engine????????



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

I have a Toshiba DLP 52HM84 and just replaced the light engine but a line appeared on the screen but don't know why.Can you help me out?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My guess would be a defect in the LE, but there may be some alignment that needs to be done. Contact the servicer that changed the LE.


----------

